# Soap drunk **updated pics**



## miaow (Jun 29, 2010)

I just showered with this hp goat milk&honey soap I made and started giggling and rolling my eyes it smells so good.
I didn't use any fragrance and it kind of smells like buttery eggy graham crackers or french toast.






Also for anyone looking to try crock pot hot process, I've got a slideshow right here showing the different stages.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/snakeriver ... 301663766/

Edit:
Another thing I love and hate about making soap.
I made the exact same goat milk recipe with the exact same ingredients(except honey, I forgot to add it before I poured the cp) but just a little bit hotter and this is what happened:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/snakeriver ... 282192335/




The lightest(bottom) is cp goat milk without honey, the medium brown is lower heated goat milk&honey and the dark brown is overheated goat milk&honey.

What a difference the temperature makes!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 29, 2010)

OMG! I'm sooo hungry now!   

It sounds great and the soaps look edible. Does the scent remain or does it fade over time?

Edit: I just went and looked at your slideshow. You did a great job of showing the different stages. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## April (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok, so well described that this is next on my list.  Lots of emotion associated with the sense of smell and touch and soap is the closest thing I can think of that hits both.

Lovely soap.


----------



## miaow (Jun 29, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> OMG! I'm sooo hungry now!
> 
> It sounds great and the soaps look edible. Does the scent remain or does it fade over time?
> 
> Edit: I just went and looked at your slideshow. You did a great job of showing the different stages. Thanks for posting it.


They're so creamy!!! I just can't stand it!!

I made them June 21st and the scent hasn't faded yet but it's only been a week.  I bought some felt at the Black Sheep Gathering here in town and made little red felties that are so cute, I should post those too.


----------



## miaow (Jun 29, 2010)

Aren't they cute :3


----------



## April (Jun 29, 2010)

High scores for this also.


----------



## FloridaSoaper (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh my gosh I really want a bar of this soap!!  Are you putting any on your etsy store? (I keep editing this post because I keep having more questions, lol!) But I just wanted to ask you, if this is an hp soap, how in the world did you get the top sooo smooth? I use the same wsp green mold you have and I can never get the top soo smooth...the pick on your flickr of this soap looks cp to me, but it's hp if you say so!  Girl fill me in!


----------



## miaow (Jun 29, 2010)

FloridaSoaper said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh I really want a bar of this soap!!  Are you putting any on your etsy store? (I keep editing this post because I keep having more questions, lol!) But I just wanted to ask you, if this is an hp soap, how in the world did you get the top sooo smooth? I use the same wsp green mold you have and I can never get the top soo smooth...the pick on your flickr of this soap looks cp to me, but it's hp if you say so!  Girl fill me in!


I've been pretty lazy with my etsy seeing as etsy is over saturated with soap, but fairly soon I will be taking a vacation drive down the coast here in Oregon and probably to California so I was thinking of handing out samples with my business cards to interested stores along the trip.
I swear it is cphp, I can prove it!





 It actually looks kind of gross hahaha!
Actually while it was cooking in the crock pot it really separated and looked strange and oily, so I decided to stick blend it a little more while it was in the gel stage and it just plumped back into pudding status!!
It was great.


----------



## miaow (Jun 29, 2010)

April said:
			
		

> High scores for this also.


Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## miaow (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh also I used raw goat milk from a local farm as a substitute for water, not canned or powdered, if that makes a difference.
It was pretty cool it said "may contain disease causing organisms" or something on the bottle because it is unpasteurized


----------



## FloridaSoaper (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow! It really is cphp, ha! I'll have to try stickblending at gel stage after I've done the zap test and see if that helps the consistency some...sounds like a good idea to me. I can't get a smooth top for nothing, ha! Oh, and if you do get some of these on etsy I'll get a couple from you...the color is amazing, and "disease causing organisms", haha! You're a riot! Oh, and I think handing out samples on your trip is a great idea...geez it must've taken you a while to clean that dirty crock!


----------



## miaow (Jun 29, 2010)

FloridaSoaper said:
			
		

> Wow! It really is cphp, ha! I'll have to try stickblending at gel stage after I've done the zap test and see if that helps the consistency some...sounds like a good idea to me. I can't get a smooth top for nothing, ha! Oh, and if you do get some of these on etsy I'll get a couple from you...the color is amazing, and "disease causing organisms", haha! You're a riot! Oh, and I think handing out samples on your trip is a great idea...geez it must've taken you a while to clean that dirty crock!


On the contrary!  The soap is so soft(think meringue) it just flaked off.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 29, 2010)

Your felted soap looks great, too.

I have a dumb question. What's the benefit of making felted soap?


----------



## miaow (Jun 29, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Your felted soap looks great, too.
> 
> I have a dumb question. What's the benefit of making felted soap?


Not dumb.  It's just like a built-in wash cloth.  Lathers like you wouldn't believe!  Or maybe you would I guess but anyways it's a lot 

Also you can incorporate designs onto it that would be a lot harder otherwise..I hate the word persnickety but persnickety pelican on etsy has some really amazing stuff.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/50245041/ga ... ies-felted


----------



## Hazel (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow! That's amazing. I wouldn't have the patience.


----------



## craftgirl08 (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes, that is amazing!  The oatmeal bars look good enough to eat.


----------



## dolly777 (Jul 3, 2010)

The oatmeal bar reminds me of peanut butter fudge!!!! Looks yummy.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 4, 2010)

weird, my soap dosent look like that all, they must have stirred it alot? I just sb til trace, then cook, it starts gelling on the outer edge, then eventually goes  to the middle, then i stir and add fo.


----------



## miaow (Jul 4, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> weird, my soap dosent look like that all, they must have stirred it alot? I just sb til trace, then cook, it starts gelling on the outer edge, then eventually goes  to the middle, then i stir and add fo.


I do stir it a lot for a few reasons,
1. I like it to cook evenly(no harder clumps on the bottom/sides)
2. it keeps the soap from crawling out of the pot
3. stirring is more fun than waiting


----------



## honor435 (Jul 4, 2010)

I havent had lumps or have it crawl out of pot, maybe ive been lucky?!


----------



## miaow (Jul 5, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> I havent had lumps or have it crawl out of pot, maybe ive been lucky?!


If I make true castile or soap with honey or milk in it, it crawls out of the pot pretty fast for me


----------



## Lesley (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks yummy


----------



## Stinkydancer (Aug 5, 2010)

miaow said:
			
		

> FloridaSoaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Etsy might be oversatuarated with soap but customer service is lacking on the bigger soapers. I have had pretty good luck there and people appreciate the service.


----------



## miaow (Aug 5, 2010)

Stinkydancer said:
			
		

> Etsy might be oversatuarated with soap but customer service is lacking on the bigger soapers. I have had pretty good luck there and people appreciate the service.



The local saturday market here is frequented by about 2000-5000 people here every week and the fees are pretty good.. $40 a year membership fee, $2.50 for strolling vendors, $5 for a 4x4 table and $10 for an 8x8 booth per day + 10% of your profit that day..seems pretty decent to me, especially since it all pretty much goes back into the community.
This is my focus now instead of trying to stand out in Etsy's crowd.
If I can send my regular customers to etsy in the off season (jan-march) for my soap then great.  Also I'm in the process of setting up a real website..
Good luck to me.  I'll do the money dance.


----------

